# Polarized Sunglasses - Honest Review



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

They make plastic 580p and I think 480p. I bought a pair of 580p a couple years ago and scratched the crop out of them


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

plastic worn for construction eye safety etc.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I’ve had 5 pairs of Smith. 2 of the photochromatc glass lenses look as good as new. The plastic chromapop lenses scratch like all the plastic lenses do. It’s all about cost per use. I wear mine everywhere almost everyday, plastic doesn’t last for my lifestyle.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

ESOX said:


> I have Mauis. I have Costas. I have damn near every lens out there. I have worked and played outdoors my whole life.
> 
> The review sections about which fits better on your face are meaningless to anyone who doesn't have your face.
> 
> ...


Esox
Can the lenses you talk about be ground to prescription strength? If so where can you buy them.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gordon Casey said:


> Esox
> Can the lenses you talk about be ground to prescription strength? If so where can you buy them.


The Drivewear? Yes , mine are prescription through SVS Optical.. I had to push to get one dispenser at the Fraser store to understand that since they carry the other Transitions lines, they should be able to get those. Finally a lady with common sense said " yes we can get them" . Unlike many lenses, the Drivewear react as well behind a windshield as they do outside. Any optician that sells Transitions can get the Drivewear lens.

My Mauis are factory prescription lenses. Like $800.00 a pair. Screw that. 
Serenghetti makes factory prescriptions too, but I never bought any. I wear them with contacts.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

ESOX said:


> The Drivewear? Yes , mine are prescription through SVS Optical.. I had to push to get one dispenser at the Fraser store to understand that since they carry the other Transitions lines, they should be able to get those. Finally a lady with common sense said " yes we can get them" . Unlike many lenses, the Drivewear react as well behind a windshield as they do outside. Any optician that sells Transitions can get the Drivewear lens.
> 
> My Mauis are factory prescription lenses. Like $800.00 a pair. Screw that.
> Serenghetti makes factory prescriptions too, but I never bought any. I wear them with contacts.


Thanks


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

Between the wife and I we have 4 pair of Costa, no complaints on them very nice glasses


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Eddie Bauer's. Free replacement if they break.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

I had Wiley X's for 3 years and loved those glasses. They were $130 glasses that I got for free when buying an Abu Garcia bait cast reel that I ended up returning. My fat arse ended up stepping on them. I sent them back to Wiley X under warranty but unfortunately they discontinued the model that I had & sent me the replacement model that wasn't as nice of a fit as the old ones so I sold them.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

My work gives us rewards points we can spend every year... every year I get sunglasses with them.. last pair were maui's,, nice glasses and would get them again.. they used too have Kaenons Hardcores available on that rewards site,,, those were the best sunglasses I've ever owned.. I would pay retail price for those if I could find them again


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Prescription Oakley iridium blue- Atlantic Ocean-can see the bottom at 30 feet deep.


----------



## Thomas Epple (Feb 6, 2018)

Depends fo what you want to use them for ...but for sight fishing... river, flats, etc.. Nothing beat Costa. I see what others can't.. plain and simple


----------



## paperhead (Feb 1, 2005)

I have 3 pair of Costas. They are the best sunglasses I have ever had. One 400g and 2 580p. All Hamlin model one copper, one blue mirror and one green mirror.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I need prescription, safety lenses, 100% UV and bi focal. The darker the better. The lights in these MJ plants we're building are unbelievable. Any suggestions? Be awesome if they were polarized and I could use them fishing, too.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I have a pair of Maui-Jims and I like them a lot. However, my favorite cheap sun-glasses are the Berkley's that you can get a Walmart for under $10 bucks. I probably have 6 pairs of those and keep them everywhere. I like the tortoise-shell ones with the amber lenses.


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

kzoofisher said:


> I need prescription, safety lenses, 100% UV and bi focal. The darker the better. The lights in these MJ plants we're building are unbelievable. Any suggestions? Be awesome if they were polarized and I could use them fishing, too.


 method seven glasses for grow rooms.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

paperhead said:


> I have 3 pair of Costas. They are the best sunglasses I have ever had. One 400g and 2 580p. All Hamlin model one copper, one blue mirror and one green mirror.


I agree with you. The 580p glass lenses are virtually scratch proof. The ones you mentioned are excellent but that isnt even the best lense they make for sight fishing. Ask any pro and they will honestly tell you unless they are being paid by oakley or someone else they wear costa. For sight fishing every pro wears silver sunrise 80% of the time. It was a lense developed for early morning conditions but all the pros use it for bed fishing season all day. 

Went to an flw highschool camp with my kid last year and talked with about 10 different pros. Bryan thrift did a nice seminar on the subject.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Glass lens are great and have no distortion. They are heavy on your face. I had a couple pair of Hobie with glass years ago they were great. Most of the time I wear Maui now. Plastic lens with cheaters in them so I can tie knots. Brown lens.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

ESOX said:


> To me the best all around dawn to dusk lenses are
> 1) Transitions Drivewear
> They not only change darkness, they change color so they are optimal under a wide variety of lighting conditions. My favorite lenses for variable cloudiness, overcast, etc.
> https://www.transitions.com/en-us/why-transitions/the-technology/drivewear-tech/


Since I need prescription lenses the Drivewear is my choice! They are awesome, change for conditions and are shades of copper which work the best.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

awesome deal on Costas! Half off got myself another black fin 580g!

COSTA DEL MAR | Nordstrom Rack
https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/COSTA DEL MAR


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I have Mauis. I have Costas. I have damn near every lens out there. I have worked and played outdoors my whole life.
> 
> The review sections about which fits better on your face are meaningless to anyone who doesn't have your face.
> 
> ...


Not having the wealth you guys apparently have..i use cocoon clip ons 43.95.....besides paul, what do you need shades for? i thought you just whistled or called them pet muskies of yours by name and they came running like lap dogs..
p.s. used to have a bro in law that worked for oakley..he used to bring me half dozen pair every xmas(when he came in from CAL)... i in turn gave them away to all my co workers and fishing buds(didnt have the heart to tell him i only use clip ons...lol).. thank god he got fired..i have no co workers anymore and most of my friends and fishin buds have passed


----------

